

How much is YCombinator.com worth? (if using advertising) - rsiqueira
http://www.worthofweb.com/website-value/ycombinator.com

======
rsiqueira
"Estimates the traffic of a given website or blog, and calculates the income
of this website, not the profit, assuming this website is only using
advertising programs or similar affiliate programs to make money"

It is using revenue per page view (RPM) = $0.0015/pageview.

~~~
rsiqueira
Ycombinator is the world top site number 1715 according to the Alexa Global
Traffic Rank: <http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ycombinator.com>

